# Alpenglow



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's 3 pics taken from the High Uintas Henry's Fork Basin looking towards Gilbert Peak over a timespan of about 20 minutes. The pictures were taken at sundown with a cheap pocket film camera. The light cast on the eastern horizon just as the sun falls behind the westward mountains is called alpenglow.

I'm lookin for a place to spend the night. 
Things start to get a weird color:









The sun just falls behind Mount Powell to the west and a tiny slice of the sun is glowing yellow/orange on Gilbert:









2 minutes later:









In another 2 or 3 minutes it will be over. The film photos are more dramatic. These versions have lost some gusto in the scanner.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Gorgeous! I especially like the clouds in the last pic.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats awesome.... beautiful picture in that last shot... so that glow only stays for like five minutes or so and then it goes back to dark?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Thats awesome.... beautiful picture in that last shot... so that glow only stays for like five minutes or so and then it goes back to dark?


5 minutes or less. Will happen in morning too, but not as dramatic.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, great shots. Thats an amazing little trick of nature that you captured.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Very interesting. 

I have seen this phenomenon on many an occasoin, but had never heard it called alpenglow. Thanks for the new word. 

Nice pictures.


----------

